# ποιος-α-ο/τι



## grtr

Καλημέρα!
Ποια λέξη ταιριάζει εδώ;
_
Παράλληλα με την περιγραφή της επιμέρους χρονικής εξέλιξης των τιμών θα δείξουμε επίσης *ποια/ποιος/τι* σχέση/συσχετισμός υπάρχει μεταξύ της εξέλιξης του ΑΕΠ και της χρονικής εξέλιξης της κατανάλωσης και των επενδύσεων κατά τις υπό εξέταση περιόδους._


----------



## Tr05

grtr said:


> Καλημέρα!
> Ποια λέξη ταιριάζει εδώ;
> _
> Παράλληλα με την περιγραφή της επιμέρους χρονικής εξέλιξης των τιμών θα δείξουμε επίσης *ποια/ποιος/τι* σχέση/συσχετισμός υπάρχει μεταξύ της εξέλιξης του ΑΕΠ και της χρονικής εξέλιξης της κατανάλωσης και των επενδύσεων κατά τις υπό εξέταση περιόδους._


Καλησπέρα και πάλι!

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποια θα προτιμούσα, για αυτό έψαξα στο Google και η φράση "Τι σχέση υπάρχει" έδωσε περίπου 5.500 αποτελέσματα, ενώ η φράση "Ποια σχέση υπάρχει" έδωσε περίπου 7.500 αποτελέσματα, οπότε βλέπεις πως και τα 2 χρησιμοποιούνται. Προσωπικά, στον προφορικό λόγο θα έλεγα ευκολότερα "τι σχέση υπάρχει", αλλά θα το σκεφτόμουν για λίγη ώρα αν χρειαζόταν να το γράψω.


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ! Είναι όμως γραπτός λόγος


----------



## Perseas

Μια άλλη διατύπωση θα ήταν η εξής: _"θα δείξουμε επίσης *τη σχέση που υπάρχει* μεταξύ της εξέλιξης του ΑΕΠ ..."._


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ! Δυστυχώς δεν ταιριάζει γιατί μιλάει για το είδος της σχέσης.


----------



## Perseas

Τότε μπορείς να πεις «τι είδους σχέση υπάρχει» ή «το είδος της σχέσης που υπάρχει».


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ! Προτιμώ το πρώτο γιατί αυτό έχει αλλά δεν τονίζει πάρα πολύ το είδος.
Από το ποιος και το τι, ποιο θα είναι ποιο κοντά στο τι είδους;


----------



## Perseas

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το «τι είδους σχέση» αναφέρεται κυρίως στα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά μιας σχέσης, ενώ τα «ποια σχέση»/«τι σχέση» (λόγω μιας ασάφειας/γενικότητας που έχουν) αναφέρονται και σε άλλα χαρακτηριστικά. 


grtr said:


> Από το ποιος και το τι, ποιο θα είναι ποιο κοντά στο τι είδους;


Αν και η απάντηση εξαρτάται από τα συμφραζόμενα, θα έλεγα ότι το «τι σχέση» είναι πιο κοντά στο «τι είδους σχέση».


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!!! Πολύτιμη απάντηση/πληροφορία!


----------

